# 2001 2500HD air bag light on B0090 dtc help!!



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

Just got a rejection sticker on my truck because of the airbag light. Can someone point me in the right direction to fix this. It's been on for awhile and paid no attention to it till now. I have been researching it and all I came up with is possibly the passenger airbag switch or the impact sensor up front. I don't know where the sensor is located on this truck to check. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

No offence but anyhting air bag related is not something the average person should mess with. One wrong move and you a big problem.


----------



## harrison6jd (Oct 31, 2003)

03 2500hd that had the same issue. i went to a good auto body shop and had them scan it. they have far better equipment than auto fix it stores. the code came up as a sensor and with their tools, they could tell me exactly which one it was. disconnect both batteries, change sensor, hook up batteries and the code cleared itself. good to go.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

harrison6jd;1715151 said:


> 03 2500hd that had the same issue. i went to a good auto body shop and had them scan it. they have far better equipment than auto fix it stores. the code came up as a sensor and with their tools, they could tell me exactly which one it was. disconnect both batteries, change sensor, hook up batteries and the code cleared itself. good to go.


I would not do this as the air bags do store a charge for a period of time EVEN AFTER disconnecting the battery. Unless you know what that time is or how to do it correctly. Pay the money to take it to a shop that can do it correctly.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

sensor is on front bumper driver side its $100 for very small sensor.


----------



## harrison6jd (Oct 31, 2003)

i am not telling anybody what they should do. but,i was quoted at the dealer 2 hours of diagnostic time and up to 2 hours for repair plus parts. i didnt feel that was appropriate so i went another route. my previous post just says what i did.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

well you could do what i did i don't recommend it....... i just drove it like that for 3 months.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

There is a procedure to disarm the airbags. Its a little more involved than just disconnecting the battery. Changing the sensor isnt that big of a deal just need to know which one It is

There will be a code for it. It could be a lot of other things including the airbag module. 

Take it to a shop doesn't have to be a dealer


----------

